# Quarterly mail/sylpheed linker error



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

Building sylpheed results after 3 minutes in :

```
[00:02:57] libtool: link: cc -march=ivybridge -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gtkspell-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/fribidi -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector-strong -o .libs/sylpheed main.o mainwindow.o folderview.o summaryview.o messageview.o headerview.o textview.o imageview.o mimeview.o quick_search.o query_search.o message_search.o colorlabel.o action.o compose.o gtkshruler.o menu.o stock_pixmap.o prefs_ui.o prefs_common_dialog.o prefs_filter.o prefs_filter_edit.o prefs_account_dialog.o prefs_folder_item.o prefs_display_items.o prefs_display_header.o prefs_customheader.o prefs_summary_column.o prefs_template.o prefs_actions.o prefs_search_folder.o prefs_toolbar.o account_dialog.o template.o addressbook.o addr_compl.o addritem.o addrcache.o addrbook.o addrindex.o mgutils.o vcard.o ldif.o importldif.o importcsv.o exportcsv.o jpilot.o syldap.o editbook.o editgroup.o editaddress.o editvcard.o editjpilot.o editldap.o editldap_basedn.o addressadd.o filesel.o foldersel.o statusbar.o logwindow.o sourcewindow.o manage_window.o undo.o alertpanel.o inputdialog.o progressdialog.o subscribedialog.o about.o setup.o gtkutils.o send_message.o inc.o rpop3.o import.o export.o rfc2015.o passphrase.o select-keys.o sigstatus.o simple-gettext.o manual.o eggtrayicon.o trayicon.o printing.o sslmanager.o plugin_manager.o update_check.o quote_fmt_lex.o quote_fmt_parse.o sylpheed-marshal.o notificationwindow.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -pthread -pthread  -L/usr/local/lib -lgpgme -lassuan -lgpg-error ./.libs/libsylpheed-plugin-0.so ../libsylph/.libs/libsylph-0.so -lcompface -lssl -lcrypto /usr/local/lib/libgtkspell.so -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lharfbuzz -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lenchant -lgmodule-2.0 -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lonig -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
[00:02:57] ld: error: undefined symbol: pow
[00:02:57] >>> referenced by addrbook.c
[00:02:57] >>>               addrbook.o:(addrbook_gen_new_file_name)
[00:02:57] cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
[00:02:57] gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:790: sylpheed] Error 1
```

My make.conf:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/mail/sylpheed}
#IMPLICIT-FUNCTION-DECLARATION
CFLAGS=""
CXXFLAGS=""
.endif
```

Maybe it needs to be explicitly linked to lib math ?


----------



## covacat (Dec 18, 2021)

-lm


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

Currently trying


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

Adding the math lib explicitly worked :


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/mail/sylpheed}
#IMPLICIT-FUNCTION-DECLARATION
CFLAGS=""
CXXFLAGS=""
LIBS+="-lm"
.endif
```


----------

